# FS:20 Gallon setup



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Used for 3 months c/w heater, HOB filter & T8 lighting fixture
I have to get rid of this because I had an unexpected upgrade recently =P, no room...bought brand new lifeglo for it too..
































$80 obo, Pickup only


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

$80 for everything in the pix?


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

i am interested.


----------



## Fishes Need Love Too (Apr 22, 2010)

nice deal for a good looking tank! i'm sure this will sell fast.

GL with the sale.


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah $80 for everything  i just need it gone. Doesn't include plants & fish though


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I gotta give it a FREE BUMP!
The lights look more than that price!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Whats the measurements for the tank?


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

sale pending pickup tmrw, but the measurements are 14''x24''x15''. a little off from your standard 20 gal, i believe.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL. Sounds like room has to be made for a 46G bowfront no?



xFl said:


> Used for 3 months c/w heater, HOB filter & T8 lighting fixture
> I have to get rid of this because I had an unexpected upgrade recently =P, no room...bought brand new lifeglo for it too..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Haha Caught me.!


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the interest, Tank has been sold.


----------



## djcaddyshack (Apr 21, 2010)

what kinda tank is that??


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

nvm its sold.. lol


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

xFl said:


> Thanks to everyone for the interest, Tank has been *sold*.


Ummmm.....


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Im guessing this should be sold by now!


----------

